# Allroad airbag suspension nightmare and twin turbo problems???



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

so im still looking for a VAG wagon with auto trans and performance..
not 
easy to find..
the Allroads w/ 2.7twin turbo, made '01 to '04 seemed like they would
fit the 
bill.. until i started checking into them.. most are still up there in
cost 
- $10-$15k for even '01's...and being that they're almost 7 years old
now, 
alot of them which were daily commuter cars are seeing high miles-
around 100k..
anyway, i have test driven a few.. one with 115k.. it was a '01. the
car 
was sitting askew when i looked at it.. the airbag suspension had bled
down.. 
reminded me of old late '80's early '90's Lincoln Mark IV's that were
sitting 
"in the weeds" because of a blown airbag suspension.. 
talked to a few independant VAG repair shops about it.. the suspension
was 
exclusive only to the allroads... and nobody makes allroad suspension 
aftermarket repair parts, shocks etc.. you have to buy them from the
dealer... (not enough allroads made to justify the colst of aftermarket suspension parts) and 
then the twin turbos are known to be a weak point too.. coking up at
higher 
mileage or because of failed regular oil changes.. and to replace the
turbos, you 
have to drop the whole quattro front suspension or pull the whole engine out of the car..
with this all in mind, its seeming more like by the time they are going
to be 
affordable, they are going to need $$$ in costly repairs and dealer
only 
parts..
anyone else have some info they can add about allroad repair colsts and 
reliability? id love to hear from HIGHER MILEAGE allroad owners only..

the allroads are seeming that they will be a mechanical nightmare in the years to come..
thanks



_Modified by jordanvw at 3:40 PM 5-16-2007_


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

I'd say keep looking for a lower mileage allroad. I looked at a few before I purchased my '01 with 50k. One other particular allroad I test drove had 60k. 
I'm not sure where you are located in SEPA but there is a local dealer around here who carries strictly european vehicles and currently has an allroad in his lot.
keep yo' eyes peeled!
allroad > any other car I've driven.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

oh and, you're not limited to airbags either. there are options for a coil-over swap out there


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

As an Audi rep, I've seen more than a few allroads with busted air suspensions.
The 2.7 T is a higher maintenance motor to begin with. Combine that with the air suspension, this puppy can be really expensive to fix out of warranty.
I personally would never own one without a warranty of some type, or buy one that was Audi certified with the 6/100k warranty.
But allroads are getting older and harder to find with lower mileage as they stopped production.


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (jperryrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_As an Audi rep, I've seen more than a few allroads with busted air suspensions.
The 2.7 T is a higher maintenance motor to begin with. Combine that with the air suspension, this puppy can be really expensive to fix out of warranty.
I personally would never own one without a warranty of some type, or buy one that was Audi certified with the 6/100k warranty.
But allroads are getting older and harder to find with lower mileage as they stopped production. 

yes theyre nice cars when theyre new, but i dont think the Allroad is a car that you can own for years to come.. the repair costs will send them to an early grave unfortunately. the turbo replacement alone was a $4500 job (a local independant audi repair shop quoted me that)


----------



## gallanalero69 (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (jordanvw)*

I am considering the coilover swap on mine. There's an article out there if you google coilover and allroad.


----------



## gizmocska (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Allroad airbag suspension nightmare and twin turbo problems??? (jordanvw)*

I am one off the allroad fan,but these things kept me away from buying one yet untill i came acros a few v 8 powered allorads.There almoast double in price and half the mileage... but considering the v8 has a longer hystory in Audi's line than the 2.7 T V6 and the fact they still make them in the RS4,A6,A8,R8 make me think that it is a good engine with low maintenance.That is my opinion anyway but please correct me if I am wrong since I am really considering one with the v8 in it.Thanx


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Allroad airbag suspension nightmare and twin turbo problems??? (gizmocska)*

It is never a good decision to over purchase your income.


----------

